# un tuto pour partager PC / MAC / WIFI ???



## recent (5 Novembre 2005)

bonjour a toutes et tous...

au risque de repeter la chose et d'en agacer certains, pourriez vous m'aider a configurer un reseau, partage de connexion internet (je ne sait pas ce qui est le mieux donc..) en wifi avec entre un PC station bureau, un IBOOK, un PC portable et un palm ??

voila j'explique j'aimerai que mon PC station de bureau, soit le partageur (???? c'est a dire que de lui partirait le relai via wifi) et les autres perifiriques puissent se connecter via ce pc.

j'ai trouver plusieurs tuto sur le net mais rien de reeleemnt constructif qui puisse m'aider...

voici ce dont je dispose au cas ou cela inspire quelqu'un : 

- 1 pc de bureau avec windows xp sp2 et une carte wifi pci netgear WG311
- 1 IBOOK g3 equipe airport
- 1 TOSHIBA portege P3 500mhz avec une carte D-LINK DWL-650+
- 1 borne APPLE AIRPORT EXTREME

voila, lorsque je me connecte tout seul (mac) avec la borne airport ca fonctionne, mais je suis incapable de faire une mise en reseau...

comment acceder aux parametrages de ma borne depuis mon pc de bureau ?
comment faire comprendre a la borne que c'est le pc de bureau qui la commande ?
comment reussir a partager ma connexion internet sur toutes ces machines ??

HELLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPP:rose::rose:


----------

